# WV-Beaut. Female GR in WV Kill Shelter!



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

She looks quite sophisticated! I hope someone adopts her soon. A shelter is no place for her...or any dog for that matter.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Any information on how she came to be in the shelter?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

ACES:

Call the number posted and email-they might know.

I rcvd. an email from Mary of GRREAT in VA-she said she is going to forward my msg to the GR Rescue in WV. Mary said this sweetie Fern looks like a purebred Golden Ret.

*Another email from Mary of GRREAT:
Almost Heaven GRR. I emailed the President (Carol) and heard back from her that she's working on getting Fern.

Mary*


----------

